# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Highscreen Alpha GT и GTR: новые Android-двухсимники

## ZayLaw

Компания «Вобис Компьютер» представляет два новых «двухсимочных» смартфона Highscreen серии Alpha – Highscreen Alpha GTR и Alpha GT. Устройства обладают уникальным дизайном и характеристиками – они разработаны с нуля (начиная системной платой и заканчивая дизайном корпусов) по спецификациям бренда Higshcreen.



Первая новинка является флагманом модельного ряда марки: Highscreen Alpha GTR – первый в России Android-смартфон с двумя слотами для SIM-карт, построенный на двухъядерном процессоре и оснащенный сенсорным IPS-дисплеем с разрешением 1280 х 720 точек (HD720p). Вместе с тем аппарат можно назвать самым доступным по цене смартфоном с HD-экраном на российском рынке: он дешевле большинства аналогов почти в два раза. 

Highscreen Alpha GTR – первый в России аппарат на двухъядерном процессоре MediaTek MTK6577, выполненном на базе архитектуры ARM Cortex-A9. Процессор содержит интегрированное графическое ядро PowerVR SXG540, возможностей которого достаточно для работы Android 4.0, оснащения смартфона HD-экраном и воспроизведения видео в формате Full HD 1080p.

Модель Highscreen Alpha GT задает новую планку для Android-смартфонов среднего класса с поддержкой двух SIM-карт: она обладает более продвинутыми характеристиками, чем Highscreen Yummy Duo, который ранее является самым функциональным аппаратом с двумя «симками» в России. Highscreen Alpha GT снабжен IPS-экраном с диагональю 4 дюйма (разрешении составляет 800 х 480 точек) и гигагерцевым одноядерным процессором MediaTek MTK6575. 

IPS-экраны для Highscreen Alpha GT и GTR поставляет японская компания Sharp – один из крупнейших производителей ЖК-панелей, которая, например, будет выпускать дисплеи для iPhone 5. 

Обе новинки работают под управлением операционной системы Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich, дополненной фирменной оболочкой с широким набором виджетов и графических эффектов. Они снабжены 8-мегапиксельными основными камерами на базе BSI-сенсора, лицевыми камерами для видеозвонков в условиях 3G-сетей, адаптерами Wi-Fi и Bluetooth, GPS-приемниками, 1 Гб оперативной и 4 Гб встроенной памяти, а также сотами для флеш-карт формата MicroSD (Highscreen Alpha GTR комплектуется таким накопителем на 16 Гб, а Highscreen Alpha GT – на 8 Гб). Кроме того, в комплект поставки обеих новинок входят качественные наушники с кабелем типа «лапша»; это значит, что он выполнен из прорезиненного материала и не спутывается во время эксплуатации. 

Корпуса смартфонов выполнены из пластика, на задней панели находится вставка из металла. 

Highscreen Alpha GT появится в продаже c 20 августа, начало поставок Highscreen Alpha GTR ожидается в начале сентябре. Розничная цена модели Highscreen Alpha GTR составит 11 990 рублей, Highscreen Alpha GT - 8 990 рублей. 

Традиционно для всех устройств бренда Highscreen новинки обеспечиваются годичной гарантией с бесплатной доставкой в центральный сервисный центр из любого уголка страны с помощью курьерской службы «Почты России» (любое почтовое отделение на территории РФ). 

Преимущества Highscreen Alpha GT и GTR :
1.	IPS-экраны производства Sharp с углами обзора в 178 градусов. Обычно в бюджетных устройствах используются или недорогие экраны TFT с соответствующим качеством картинки. В модели Highscreen Alpha GTR используется 4,5 дюймовый IPS-экран с разрешением 1280 х 720 точек; такие дисплеи не встречаются в аппаратах стоимостью до 20 тыс. руб., хотя эта модель стоит 12 тыс. 

2.	8-мегапиксельная камера на BSI-сенсоре («обратная засветка»), обеспечивающем более высокое по сравнению с обычными камерами качество съемки в сумерках. 

3.	2-мегапиксельные лицевые камеры, обеспечивающие высокое качество видеозвонков. Обычно в бюджетные модели ставят лицевую камеру в 0,3 мегапикселя с разрешением VGA.

4.	1 Гб ОЗУ против стандартных для практически всех аппаратов данного класса 512 Мб. 

5.	В комплекте поставки Higshcreen Alpha GT и GTR - карты памяти на 8 и 16 Гб соответственно. Обычно бюджетные устройства не комплектуются флешками.

6.	В комплект поставки Higshcreen Alpha GT и GTR входят качественные гарнитуры с проводом типа «лапша». Обычно устройства бюджетного класса комплектуются дешевыми наушниками, обеспечивающими посредственное качество звука. 

7.	Аккумуляторы, обеспечивающие до 2 полных дней автономной работы. Стандартом для бюджетного класса устройств сегодня является 1 день автономной работы.  

8.	Годичная гарантия с бесплатной доставкой в сервисный центр из любого уголка страны с помощью курьерской службы «Почты России» (любое почтовое отделение на территории РФ). Обычно устройства этого класса обеспечиваются годичной гарантией с доставкой в СЦ за счет пользователя, причем авторизированные мастерские есть далек не во всех городах.

По материалам

----------

